# My garage



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

A few updated (and frankly poor quality) shots yesterday.

Main storage.










And all closed up - the timber cupboard on the right I made myself from scratch and it holds all my DIY gear and paint (car and house)










Top shelf waxes, pre wax cleaners, sealants (paint & metal)
Second shelf polishes (primarily Menzerna) and trim dressing/cleaners
Bottom shelf general odds, sods, storage and samples










Top Megs polishes, Poorboys gear (rarely used now)
Second AG, Mothers and metal polishes
Bottom spares (backing plates) and more samples










Storage for pads & applicators










MF storage - L to R;
Plush buffing towels (2 boxes)
General purpose MF's - 2 large boxes
Drying towels
Makita in the red toolbox (complete with peeling off stickers )










Wash station - this is where the next project will start witht he creation of a workbench 3M long x 440mm deep x 900mm high. It will run to the first pillar and work is starting next weekend. I am also starting work on the electrical installation at the same time, starting with the trench from the house, up the garden to the garage.










General workstation - aswell as buckets, shampoo etc I keep the bottles I use most frequently such as QD, glass cleaner etc where I can easily get to them. This will all be refurbished at the same time as the workbench project above.










And the car tucked up inside.










Not exactly a dream garage but the bext I can do with what I've got; best of all none of the storage cost me much. The 2 grey cabinets were free and otherwise I've used scrap timber & MDF (the DIY storage being the only exception where new materials were bought straight off).


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Thats quite a collection :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*A trip down memory lane, a few new products though*

Thanks for the memory, fond ones when we found out it wasnt completely witch craft :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks like you need to start a thread in the 'for sale' section


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice collection of gear. :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice and tidy collection


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Is that a 309 Goodwood Gti wheel I spy in the corner of the wash area (or an 205 1FM) Great space BTW


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very nice Andy!! :thumb: and quite some collection there!

I must stop visiting this section as everytime I do I'm reminded how much more stuff everyone else's got than I do  I've got 'nowt me :lol:


----------



## plr06 (Oct 2, 2010)

braw collection there fella


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice collection.

Is that the AndyC signature tool box range? :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

do i remember right when you put that storage up for sale?

i think i wanted them, then you decided not to sell? [email protected] :lol:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

A large collection, but kept nice & neat Andy:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Andy :thumb:


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

nice collection


----------



## Luke81 (Jan 17, 2016)

I think you need more products haha


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Luke81 said:


> I think you need more products haha


6 years since he posted I bet he has more.


----------

